# Performance VW mag



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Have had to hang onto these shots for the last 6 weeks due to the publishing date but subs should have had their latest copy of PVW yesterday and today (mine landed this morning).

I shot Mark's VR for the cover and feature, check it out if you are going to ED38 tomorrow or the mag should be in all the newsagent from Monday I reckon!










This was the cover shot:










And the rest:













































































































Car is utterly flawless, credit to Mark and the guys at xquisite who painted it, it really is the best paint I have ever seen, bar none.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Superb pictures mate, thanks for posting


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

looks quality mate


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Love the interior.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Like the interior but the rest is nothing special imho.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

It is flawless though, rare to see a car that clean!


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks brilliant, you'd have a field day at MIVW !!

Anyone else notice that Elliot has less hair every time he's snapped ?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

robz said:


> Looks brilliant, you'd have a field day at MIVW !!
> 
> Anyone else notice that Elliot has less hair every time he's snapped ?


Nah its just a bad angle for him, it must have been OK as he used it on page 2 as his editorial pic!

MIVW is a maybe, I have just bought a 8P sport back 3.2 so possibly! Off to edition tomorrow on the hunt for wheels for it!!, the wheel inside has already been changed!!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work mate :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great shots and want to see your 3.2!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Awesome!! 

Its also got a great finishing product on it too


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Like the interior but the rest is nothing special imho.


Trust me it really is..
I spend a bit of time with Mark at shows and know this car inside out, it is as good as perfection can get without being a pussy trailer queen which is simply and utterly pointless. Even the nuts are screwed at the correct angle throughout , a credit to Marks perfection even if he looks a total tart


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Looks Awesome!!
> 
> Its also got a great finishing product on it too


Yep Marks a massive Zaino fan and the car wears z2pro all of the year, it won Autoglyms Best Of Britain Award aswell against stiff competition.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Nah its just a bad angle for him, it must have been OK as he used it on page 2 as his editorial pic!
> 
> MIVW is a maybe, I have just bought a 8P sport back 3.2 so possibly! Off to edition tomorrow on the hunt for wheels for it!!, the wheel inside has already been changed!!


More pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

this mk3 is absolutely stunning, them seats are awesome looking in there


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> More pics?


Yep but you'll have to wait! Picked up new wheels at ED38 today (uber-bargain) and need to through them through the wheel man for a colour change before I get some real pics done but its an 8p sportback with red leather, nav, bose, s-line front and rear bumpers with black optics, black edition spoilers and 2009 lights. Mapped and non-res milltek finishes it off perfect!

Mark was very complimentary about the Zaino today, he won best Mk3 in some very very stiff competition, also agree with Mark E above that despite the cars flawless appeal its also driven very hard by him on occasion, he only fitted a LSD so he could burn it out better!!!!

Also good to be standing on the PVW stand at Edition surrounded by 500 copies of a magazine with my shot on the cover!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Great shots and want to see your 3.2!


Will do but needs minor tweaks first, it was running 19's and I declined to take these, will have to wind the coilies down as soon as the 18's I bought today go on!!!:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Yep but you'll have to wait! Picked up new wheels at ED38 today (uber-bargain) and need to through them through the wheel man for a colour change before I get some real pics done but its an 8p sportback with red leather, nav, bose, s-line front and rear bumpers with black optics, black edition spoilers and 2009 lights. Mapped and non-res milltek finishes it off perfect!
> 
> Mark was very complimentary about the Zaino today, he won best Mk3 in some very very stiff competition, also agree with Mark E above that despite the cars flawless appeal its also driven very hard by him on occasion, he only fitted a LSD so he could burn it out better!!!!
> 
> Also good to be standing on the PVW stand at Edition surrounded by 500 copies of a magazine with my shot on the cover!


Ill call you tomorrow then  Maybe you can pop over in it...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Pah look at all those blown highlights 

Top job mate, i'll get a copy and frame it upstairs in the studio (after you've licked it!)


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats quaility. My car is no where near that standard but I would LOVE a shoot like that doing. Always wanted a shoot of myself doing too, but its more of female thing isn't it?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

It really is a lovely car, K and the boys had a nightmare with the paint on that and mine - glad they got it sorted as it looks superb! Mine next


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great photo's

Great finish on the car, makes me want to finish my A3

Not got my copy of PVW yet though :-(


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Appreciate the work, but not for my liking


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

That interior is awesome. So wish I had space or a project car


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

clcollins said:


> Great photo's
> 
> Great finish on the car, makes me want to finish my A3
> 
> Not got my copy of PVW yet though :-(


Benefit of shooting for them, I have copies galore in the house!! very nice guys over at PVW!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great selection of shots as always G:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Great selection of shots as always G:thumb:


Chuffed at getting the cover and the feature and a regular slot shooting for them!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats matey:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Simply stunning Mk3 and the shots certinaly show that off perfectly... really love your work, dont think i have ever not liked one of your shots !

Brown nose !?... nah... just dig what you produce :thumb:

Someone mentioned there was nothing special about the exterior... thats probably because the changes that have been made are uber subtle and thats the best way to change a VW imo. This car has single handed changed my opinion of the work Xquisite are capable of, not that there work was crap imo, just i didnt like anything they had produced before this.

That interior though... perfect. Nothing more to add.

Agree with others... you need to show us some more of this A3 :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Simply stunning Mk3 and the shots certinaly show that off perfectly... really love your work, dont think i have ever not liked one of your shots !
> 
> Brown nose !?... nah... just dig what you produce :thumb:
> 
> ...


Very kind of you, its just me pointing the camera and taking the shots though, the car is a whole other area and in fact having seen a lot of vehicles close up I can say without fear of contradiction that this has flawless paint. The guys who painted it (whom I have neither met nor have no connection with) have just done it right, end of. Its not everyones cup of tea but neither is some of the other stuff they have done, in either case you can't fault their professionalism and craftsmanship though, exactly the same as SLS on here, top quality work for people who appreciate it.
The car is subtle and the owner is a good guy to boot, he deserves the praise as do the lads at exquisite.

They kindly did this in their local newsagent though, made me smile today!!










More to come from the PVW camp, I can't say whats next but they are a good bunch of guys to work for, easy to see how they are the leading VW mag out there, they have some very "scene" cars in the pipeline!!!, plus its fun to see it in the mag shelves of the newsagent like above!!!!!

More pics of the 8P in a wee while, the wheels were finished today, Bryan has seen them and pronounced them "blingy" so thats good enough for me! they will be on on Tuesday all being well, pics after, I have studio time booked in late Sept so may wheel it in when I am done!!
:thumb:


----------

